# outback rally in 2005



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

Are there any outback owners in the Minnesota area? Would like to hear from you .
Also wanted to know if there is a chance to have a rally either in Minnesota or close to it.
There are a lot of nice places to camp up here in the great state of Mn.

Dave action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dave
We live on the border in ND, but camp all over MN. Mostly from Central MN, and the Northern section. We like the State Parks, but camp at private campgrounds as well. Itasca State Park is my favorite. I'm up for a Rally, but it'll all depend on the scheduling. With a war going on, I gotta take vacation days when I can get them!


----------



## KampKro (Sep 28, 2004)

Dave, action

There are two new Outback owners in Winona. If a date in October doesn't work you should plan something for next Spring.

Terry


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

We stay in the Winona area every summer. Love the river area.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We live in Wisconsin near LaCrosse Wi. so you can count us in if I can get off when you have it.







Ken


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

We live in eastern Iowa, would be interested in a Minn. get together. One of our sons lives in Plymouth.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We live in MI (near the OH border) not a very far drive from MN.....roughly 8 hours. Let us know if something is planned. action


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We are also in the Winona area of MN. Goodview which is Winona's city limit border to the north.

I'm winterizing the trailer today though. Done camping for this season.

Cheers!


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

We are proud new owners of a 2005 28 rsds. We can't wait for the camping season. We shopped for a year before buying an Outback. We would be interested in camping with other Outback owners. We live in the south metro area and camp at many state parks as well as private campgrounds. Keep us posted. Thanks.

Carl, Vickie, Shelby,William and our english pointer Wrigley.


----------



## candb (Mar 3, 2005)

We are in the Chicago metro area - would love to join a midwest rally!


----------



## Dakotah Camper (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave









We are from Sioux Falls, SD and would enjoy coming to a MN for a camping get together. 
We lived in the MN for many years and enjoyed camping there. 
Especially in the Hutchinson and St. Croix area.

----------------------
Marty, Pat & Elizabeth
2005 27' RSDS


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!

Speaking of St. Croix...
Have you ever camped at INTERSTATE STATE PARK in Taylors Falls, MN?
Right on the St. Croix River, and has excellent trails in the cliffs/rocks to hike. Very scenic, and there's even a river boat excursion to take. Excellent canoeing as well. I used to tent camp there, but haven't had the OUTBACK there yet.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Would love to participate on a rally in the midwest! From Illinois, will travel!


----------



## Dakotah Camper (Mar 23, 2005)

We have been to Interstate many times, it's great because you can either camp on the MN or WI side of the park. 
With a MN or WI state sticker. 
Wisconsin is the best side I think. 
The campground is right on the river.

And the Stillwater area is very cool river city.

Links:

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/parks/...fic/interstate/

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/state_parks/interstate/index.html

http://www.stillwatertraveler.com/

We have never been to Itaska or Winona parks either.
We are very open.

Marty, Pat & Elizabeth
2005 27 RSDS
1996 Chev Tahoe


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Fellow Outbacker here ... not from the area but will be flying to **** Rapids MN on Tuesday next week on business departing Friday. Anything worth seeing while I am there?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello Dakota Camper from another Sioux Falls resident. action It would be great to join a bunch of Outbackers somewhere in the midwest! We spend a week each year in August north of Brainerd, MN and love the county there. We have kids in the Twin Cities and can always work in a trip that direction. Keep us posted on the possibility of a get together.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

luv...

You can always truck down to MALL OF AMERICA. You'll get plenty of exercise!

There's also a CAMPING WORLD store in nearby Rogers, MN. You can always take a 'field trip!'


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm Camping World or Mall Of America .... I'm betting Camping World will be far more fun!

Trip got postponed to next week so have more time to decide.

Wayne


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

We would be interested in doing this. We are looked in Barnesville, MN. Does anyone this that this spring, summer, or fall would work out? Does it look like we have enough people to organize this event? I would be willing to help.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We're new Minnesota Outbackers -- just bought a 21rs this weekend! Count us in for Minnesota or vicinity.


----------



## campmantobe (Jul 29, 2004)

Minnesota sounds good for us.We live central Wi.Depending on the date and location would love to go meet some other Outbackers


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, didn't make Camping World while I was there. I got outvoted by the group and ended up at Mall of America.

That's quite the place! Had dinner at Famous Dave's .... If you get the chance to go .... go great portions and great prices.

Just thought I'd share. Really enjoyed my week in Minnesota.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed it. I just spent the past two weeks in the DULUTH, MN area. What a great place to camp! I'm going to try some campgrounds out next month...hopefully!


----------

